# Magnetic sign help!!



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey guys,
I need to make a customer some magnetics signs for his company trucks.I have been using kodak printable vinyl in my c88 with good results,but i really like the look of sublimation.Does any one make a high heat magnetic sign material?Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks
Rick.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick,

I was on the same quest a few weeks ago. I have no personal expertise in this area, but I will share a summary of what I learned and the advice I received.

The sublimation magnets should not be used as automotive magnets because they are not strong enough to resist wind shear and can create a hazzard when they are ripped off at high speeds and go flying through the air in traffic.

Automotive magnets should be made of magnetic material at least 30 mil in thickness and should be able to withstand highway speeds of up to 80 mph. 

I'm told that heating magnetic material will reduce it's magnetic strength. If you wish to use sublimation, first sublimate the image onto a poly decal or poly film material. Then laminate the poly decal or poly film onto the auto magnetic material. Also, on large magnets, 1/2" rounding of the corners is suggested to prevent the corners being lifted by wind shear.

Reports I read varied as to how well the sublimation inks did or did not resist fading from exposure. 

I did buy some poly film specifically for this use and I really wish I could give you some first hand knowledge on how well it works for auto magnets. But, I ended up buying my vinyl cutter shortly after that and decided to use sign vinyl for my customer's magnets instead since he only needed a simple two color design.

I hope this is of assistance to you. Let me know if you have any questions or if I can clarify anything.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Who is a good supplier for sublimatable vinyl?That looks like the way I should go.I definately dont wont a sign flying of and possibly causing damage.Thanks for your help.Rick.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

rickcaspari said:


> Who is a good supplier for sublimatable vinyl?That looks like the way I should go.I definately dont wont a sign flying of and possibly causing damage.Thanks for your help.Rick.


The only sublimatable vinyl I know of is a flock material and that doesn't sound suitable at all for automotive magnets. 

If you are looking for a full color design like a photo, then the poly film would be the way to go. But if the sign is mostly text and/or logo with a limited number of colors, then I believe vinyl would work for you (although poly can be used in this situation too).

Those with more experience, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

Either way, you'll still need to apply the film or vinyl onto the 30 mil magnetic material.

Let me check my records and I will let you know which poly film I ordered for sublimation.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick,

You can find the poly decal film at Johnson Plastics Home Page. Click on "Browse Our Catalog". Do a product search on "Sublidecal" by description and you will find the poly film. It is available in rolls or sheets and in white and gray. 

To get more specifics on the Sublidecal, call the company and ask for Kevin. He was very helpful to me in answering my questions and giving me tips on how to use the material.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

The poly film looks like what I need,since I need to incorporate photo graphics into the signs.I have used a printable vinyl from kodak with good results,but it is a flat finish and I'm looking for gloss.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Not sure if you have thought about this.. or if you are only trying to achieve a picture... I'm not sure...

I purchased 12x24 inch magnetic signs from signwarehouse.com and then I just cut vinyl and stuck it to the magnet.. no heat required.. If you can print a solid vinyl picture maybe you could just cut and adhear it to the magnet. I just did words, and cut them in my vinyl cutter and then stuck them on - worked great.
.
Ambrelee


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I just went to quick check the roll I have here. Yep, you're in luck. It definately looks like the Sublidecal is glossy.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your help.I'll be on the phone with Johnsons plastics in the a.m..Rick


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

You're welcome. Glad I could help.  

~ Maxine


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Why not buy magnetic sign from Vinyl Banners, Sign Making Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Wide Format Color Printers & Laser Engravers If you don't have a vinyl cutter then i bet you can make a deal with one of the members that has one. There seems to be a whole new group of people that are buying cutters. i bet you could make a deal and make a profit as well. Lou


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

its my understanding that dyesub does not hold up well in the sun. So that is something you need to think about if its going on a car. We do magnets all the time at my shop, but we do them either with cut vinyl or digitally printed. i think badalou's idea is prolly the best for you, to be able to give your customer a product that will last.. I know there are prolly some members here that could do the vinyl for you. (I myself am not taking any wholesale orders rite now as my workload wont allow it)


Also.. to anyone who makes magnets for cars, You should aways round the corners it helps keep them on the car and from flying off.. (not sure why but it does).


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I have access to a cutter,but I was looking for something that pops instead of just the run of the mill ,plain looking signs that are everywhere.Dye subbed license plates seem to hold up well down here in south Louisiana.I'm thinking the decal on magnetic stock may work.Thanks.Rick


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Rick,

I use my Roland PC-12 to do full color printing and cutting for decals and signs. I use Frog Juice to coat the images to help protect them from the elements. Haven't tried the overlay film yet.

I take the printed and contour cut image(s) and lettering and apply them to 30 mil, magnetic sheeting. 

I started sublimation printing in 1987 using a Rex Rotary and then heat transfered to mylar at 390 degrees for 7 seconds. Looked great but the heat curled and shrank the film pretty bad. I do understand that there are new films on the market that will accept sublimation ink heat transfers but there seems to be a debate as to the life of the images due to UV, weather, etc...

If one was to seriously consider selling full color magentic signs, decals, etc... that would be exposed to the weather, I would really recommend having the signs made by a vinyl printer/cutter who can use the inks designed for this purpose and to properly coat the image and protect it from fading and the elements.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Fred..
I agree with you 100%. We print the vinyl for magnets with our roland (we have one of the big 54" print/ cut systems. and even with that ink being rated as being uv ok. we coat them with a protection. If it is an item you are selling, I would not take the chance of it not holding up.

But that aside, rick, if you do decide to sub on the vinyl and apply it to the magnets, please do Yourself the big favor of making sure you have ordered extra vinyl.. as believe me.. applying a 12 x 24 inch piece of vinyl to a magnet is not an easy task. I work with vinyl and big things like this daily and I can give you some hints as to how to apply it easier if you want .. let me know..
sue


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I really appreciate all the advice I'm receiving from you guys.Does anyone manufacture a UV blocking clear vinly that I can overlay the artwork?I really dont want to send something from my shop that will not hold it's color.I've been in business too long to take a chance on sloppy work.Thanks again Guys.Rick


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont know if the stuff we use on our eco solvent ink prints (that we make our magnets out of) would work on dye sub.. or it it would run or do funny things.. For our Magnets we use a product called clear shield, It is not cheap ( between 60.00 - 80.00 a gallon). 
Your best bet may be to outsourse the printing to someone with a machine that is made for the purpose. I know if you go to signs101.com and post that you are looking for someone to print the vinyl you need, you will get many responses. We make many magnets each month ( i have 4 in the shop waiting for me to do today) and sell the sets of digitally printed magnets at 160.00 a set retail.

Now if you do decide to print them yourself.. and then lay the vinyl on the magnet, know that the min. the vinyl print touches the vinyl on the magnet face its stuck. THey are not easy to lay smooth. 
but here is a bit of a trick for laying any piece of solid vinyl. 
Take application tape. about a 1 or two inch strip and lay it on one edge of your print. (masking tape will do in a pinch, if you dont have any app. tape) Then peel back the backing on that one section that you have the tape on.
carefully apply that edge of the vinyl to the edge of your magnet. take something soft.. we use a felt squeegie but you can use.. like a black board eraser or something along those lines. on the face of the vinyl carefully work your way back and forth letting the backing peel back as you go. this is to lay it with out bubbles. 
So just work the vinyl on slowly this way and you can avoid alot of problems.. just make sure of the alignment on that first edge you place.
hope that helps.. and that i explained it so you can understand.

sue


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Rick,

As I've been sublimating for a few years now, I agree with you as to turning out sloppy work. My concern with using sublimation ink exposed to the sun, weather, etc... is the fading. 

Yes, you can use products such as 'Frog Juice' which can be applied to the sublimated sheet but I don't know how it would react over time to the sub dye surface. I think that it won't be a problem but as I've never tried it, I really don't know.

As Sue suggested, you can make posts in the various sign printers groups to see if you can get your signs professionally made my actual sign printers. I don't know if you can request it here. 

Helpful hint: if you do make your own sub magnetic sign, when you get done applying the Sublical or whatever material you are using, you can take a small paint brush (artists) and using Futura floor polish, paint the outer edges of the vinyl sheet...just go around the edges *only*. This will help seal the sublical or vinyl to the magnet and prevent the weather/moisture from crawling in.

Hope this helps.

Fred




rickcaspari said:


> I really appreciate all the advice I'm receiving from you guys.Does anyone manufacture a UV blocking clear vinly that I can overlay the artwork?I really dont want to send something from my shop that will not hold it's color.I've been in business too long to take a chance on sloppy work.Thanks again Guys.Rick


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

rickcaspari said:


> Hey guys,
> I need to make a customer some magnetics signs for his company trucks.I have been using kodak printable vinyl in my c88 with good results,but i really like the look of sublimation.Does any one make a high heat magnetic sign material?Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Everyone's talking about laminating a clear or painting a clear over this or that, have you tried either laminating or painting a clear over the printed signs you are used to making to get a gloss like you were wanting ? The gloss was what you were looking for, or was it the alure of the sublimation process you are intrigued with?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I get the 30ml from wellington House. $30 for 10 feet but I do vinyl over on the sign. Not printing. Did 4 sign this weekend.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Can Roland/craftrobo cutter cut this magnetic sheet? what blade do i need to get?


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

That must be why Conde's sublimatable auto magnetics signs state in the description that they are temporary and perfect for promoting events. They must have tested them and found out that the they do not perform in the long run. But they do still sell them.


----------

